# Hi from Edinburgh v2



## leithmike (May 31, 2018)

Hi. I've joined the forum after just reading for a fair while as thinking of upgrading my equipment. I've had a Gaggia Classic since 2005 and it's still going strong but I was thinking of upgrading as we have friends and family round a bit and could so with something to make more drinks. Also find it lacks a bit of steaming power. I changed the steam wand to the Silvia many years ago but it's not got a PID and my skills in cleaning and descaling have improved. I've got a Eureka Mignon paired with it but was now thinking of upgrading to a dual boiler if I can find one second hand that's worth investing in. Would also consider HX though. Any thoughts? After trying lots of beans I use Lavazza Rosso and really enjoy it.

Bit of a boring first post but hi to all.

Mike


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Mike welcome. Get involved here, some good machines come up for sale. And also plenty of roasters to try, could do better than lavazza.


----------



## leithmike (May 31, 2018)

GCGlasgow said:


> Hi Mike welcome. Get involved here, some good machines come up for sale. And also plenty of roasters to try, could do better than lavazza.


Thanks GCG. I was wondering if you were recommending buying a roaster - but suspect not - my wife would never allow it (although we do have room for an extension).


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

No just suggesting you buy from some of the roasters on here.


----------



## leithmike (May 31, 2018)

Thanks again GCG. I've had a look through some of the threads on roasters so will take the plunge and get some ordered. Lavazza was always attractive when on offer at Waitrose at £3.00 for 250g and I got a further 20% off with my mywaitrose card (now done away with). Let me know if you have any recommendations.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello Mike and welcome to the forum, the idea of a home roaster does appeal but personally it's whether it can be justified.

Just to fill in the occasions when (Rarely) I'm at a loose end, I feel like making one just for the challenge, it would be based on a 'Flintstone' design.

Enjoy.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome aboard Mike!



leithmike said:


> ...but I was thinking of upgrading as we have friends and family round a bit and could so with something to make more drinks.


Haha, yea that's about the story all of us can report (let me tell you something: they come for the coffee).

If you're considering home roasting, even more so. If you ask me (which you didn't, but I'm still putting it down), nothing beats freshly roasted coffee. It doesn't require you to home roast, but buying quality beans will make you and your guests enjoy coffee more and more. Also quantity-wise, guests as well as coffee. You've been warned, just saying...


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

I tend to find that when the Family are on their way to our house, we usually get a text which says to coin an 'auf wiedersehen pet' phrase, put the percolator on Ally........... ready for when they arrive.

Jon.


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi Mike, welcome to the forum.

Re Roasters, apart from online ones, I can think of three very good ones which will be close to you. Williams and Johnson in Commercial Street. Fortitude Coffee in York Place and also Obadiah Collective who operate out of a unit in Granton. I currently have a kilo bag of their Brazilian San Rafael on the go and it's delicious.


----------



## leithmike (May 31, 2018)

Thanks mate. I'll get myself along and give it a whirl.

Congrats on 2nd place, again.


----------

